# cage plans



## got10 (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anyone have cage plans/ diagrams up to give design ideas. I have been fortunate enough to have ten Gu's but the room they lived in is now being invaded by an intrusive species called sister in law and i need to build an enclosure in the worse way. or be forced to put my sister in law up for sale. 
So if anyone can shoot some plans onto the forum I would GREATLY appreciate it . Plus my Gu's think she is scary looking


----------



## nbmiller59 (Sep 11, 2012)

I had a plan to make stacked enclosures but the would not have the digging space. Cost affective to because die use 2x4s cut in half to make "2x2" but they arnt really 2x2. 10 gus is allot of stacks though. Idk if it helps but its what i plan on doing.


----------



## Ntyvirus (Sep 12, 2012)

Is an outdoor pen an option?


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

stack vizions?


----------



## james.w (Sep 12, 2012)

How much space do you have? Is there a budget for the build? Do you need 10 enclosures?


----------



## Dubya (Sep 12, 2012)

PM me the dimensions of the cage you want. Will it be top opening or front opening or both? How wide is your doorway? Can it be in 2 pieces to fit in your door? Must it be stackable? Will it be outdoors in nice weather? Is wood OK? Will you be willing to trade your sister in law for the cage? is she hot? Hotness = fancier cage. I will figure out a cut list to waste as little wood as possible. I made a nice indoor/outdoor enclosure for my baby extreme. It is 3x6ft and I made it look like a deck box storage type thing so neighbors will not think I have an animal enclosure. It will be used till I build the full outdoor enclosure, and then as a hibernation enclosure. Pics coming soon. I'll give you a hand provided that I am supplied with quality beer while working.


----------



## got10 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dubya said:


> PM me the dimensions of the cage you want. Will it be top opening or front opening or both? How wide is your doorway? Can it be in 2 pieces to fit in your door? Must it be stackable? Will it be outdoors in nice weather? Is wood OK? Will you be willing to trade your sister in law for the cage? is she hot? Hotness = fancier cage. I will figure out a cut list to waste as little wood as possible. I made a nice indoor/outdoor enclosure for my baby extreme. It is 3x6ft and I made it look like a deck box storage type thing so neighbors will not think I have an animal enclosure. It will be used till I build the full outdoor enclosure, and then as a hibernation enclosure. Pics coming soon. I'll give you a hand provided that I am supplied with quality beer while working.



I love ya dude haha


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

I saw a guy on YouTube who made a big indoor pen for all his tegus and then made cubbies for the tegus to sleep in.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 14, 2012)

got10 said:


> Does anyone have cage plans/ diagrams up to give design ideas. I have been fortunate enough to have ten Gu's but the room they lived in is now being invaded by an intrusive species called sister in law and i need to build an enclosure in the worse way. or be forced to put my sister in law up for sale.
> So if anyone can shoot some plans onto the forum I would GREATLY appreciate it . Plus my Gu's think she is scary looking



That's funny!!! About the intrusive species!



Dubya said:


> PM me the dimensions of the cage you want. Will it be top opening or front opening or both? How wide is your doorway? Can it be in 2 pieces to fit in your door? Must it be stackable? Will it be outdoors in nice weather? Is wood OK? Will you be willing to trade your sister in law for the cage? is she hot? Hotness = fancier cage. I will figure out a cut list to waste as little wood as possible. I made a nice indoor/outdoor enclosure for my baby extreme. It is 3x6ft and I made it look like a deck box storage type thing so neighbors will not think I have an animal enclosure. It will be used till I build the full outdoor enclosure, and then as a hibernation enclosure. Pics coming soon. I'll give you a hand provided that I am supplied with quality beer while working.



Even funnier!!! Hahahahahaha!!! We would get along great! I kan help... With the drinkin beer part of the build... Free of charge!



bmx3000max said:


> stack vizions?



Vision cages aint big enough nor deep enough for a full grown tegu. Plus hella expensive too!


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Sep 14, 2012)

make a 6x3x3 its easy and you really don't need that much experience here a pic of my almost 3foot tegu chum-chum enclosure 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/scage.jpg/

and this is a 4x2x2 enclosure i built with the stand for my caiman lizard it only took 6 to 7 hours cause of the paint and fiber glass 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/rowleyenclosure.jpg/


----------

